

Snowden effect: Data collected about brazilians should be stored locally - oscargrouch
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/08/21/brazil_data_protection/

======
ramon
It makes sense with the subsea cables going to EU, Asia and Africa project,
bypassing the US and hosting local information to protect itself from NSA.
It's also a way to make local laws for local information which local companies
having to respect the local laws. Pretty sure hosting / datacenter business
will grow now in Brazil.

